# So it's wings tonight



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2005)

Bought the wings and seperated.  Soaking in italian now with an extra sprinkle of rub.  Will grill and baste with a Cajun Sauce a friend of mine brought me from the House of Wings in Sayre, PA.

He says its the famous joint in that area for wings.

Grilling direct here, right?  Crispy skin is important to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah Cappy, direct heat!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah the wings were better than I thought, but i still prefer them fried.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2005)

welcome, glad to see you here.  Just to be safe, when you say heat the used marinade, make sure everyone knows to boil it to kill any chicken germs!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2005)

Thanks All!


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Sounds good All Seasons.
I do something very similar and they taste great.


----------

